# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  آیا امکان داره نظام قدیم رتبه زیر 500 بیاره با این رقابت عجیب

## ali.asghar

*سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /

اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
/خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 

/بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
*احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*

----------


## anis79

:/ 
ای خدا حالا شمابخون حتی اگه نشد نتونی بگی تلاشم کم بوده
من با چند تا همکلاسیام حرف میزدم و غالبا پشت کنکوری بودن(نظام قدیم)
تا دلت بخاد رتبهای 300-500 منطقه دو و گاها سه بین شون بود
 دیدم با مدرک ارشد یا کارشناسی هم ک خوندن برا کنکور رتبهای خیلی خوبی اوردن 
ی اقایی هستن ورودی 98 مهر ارشد گرف رف سربازی بعدش خوند برا کنکور الان دانشجو پزشکیه 
نمیفهمم شما چرا اینقدر بدبینی
وقتی سوالات سطح متوسطی داشته باشه درصد همه میره بالا شما هم خوب بخونی مسلط شی مطمنا رتبه میاری

----------


## dina.kh

سلام شما وقتی تو 50 روز از پایه صفر 6 هزار شدی توی 9 ماه انشاءالله پزشکی تهران میارین ،  بله اقای مرتضایی از رتبه 240هزار کشوری سال بعدش پزشکی گناباد اوردن ، این یعنی امید، امید داشته میتونه تغییر بده و تغییر داده ، بزارین یه جمله بگم به عنوان حسن ختام در مورد تمام پست هایای اینچنینی ، هیچ وقت امیدتون رو از دست ندید و نهایت تلاش خودتون رو انجام بدید ، این تنها وظیفه ماست ،"ما بنده وظیفه ایم نه نتیجه "وظیفه خودمون رو انجام بدیم و نتیجه رو بسپاریم دست خدا مطمئنن زیبا ترین اتفاق برامون میفته

----------


## A_Geravand

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*


والا داداش ما که تونستیم و آدمای عجیبی نبودیم ؛ شما هم میتونین
من توی کانون دوستای زیادی داشتم ، شاید شما نشناسین ولی من میشناسم 
خیلی از نظام قدیمی ها تونستن رتبه های خوبی بیارن و منم شاهد این موضوع بودم : رتبه ۴۰۰ کشوری ! ۳۶۰ منطقه ۲ ! ۸۵ منطقه ۳ ! خیلیا بودن ک نظام قدیم بودن و رتبه خوب آوردن امسال

----------


## Rafolin403

یه خانومی سال ۹۶ رتبش شد ۱۵۸هزار
سال بعدش ۳۵ هزار
و سال ۹۸ که از دید خیلیا بدترین کنکور بود ۱۸۳ نظام قدیم شد... کسی باورش نشد

یه وقتایی انگیزمونو از دست میدیم درسو میزاریم کنار... افکار منفی ذهنمونو پر‌میکنه... سهمیه... سختی سوالات... قدیم یا جدید... کدوم ازمون؟... تاثیر مثبت یا قطعی؟؟
همین حواشی باعث میشه ادم خیلی از درس دور بشه!

میدونی اگه سال بعد یهو بری کنکور بدی ببینی سوالات همه نظام قدیما اسون بوده ولی تو هیچیشو یادت نبوده چقد اذیت میشی؟؟؟
تو میگی پیرا پزشکی
همین یعنی ۷۰ درصد راهو رفتی...

و در اخر بگم کنکور اصلا جای توقف نداره استراحت نداره چون رقیبات دارن میتازن همین الان کسی با رتبه ی بدتر از تو، به خاطر امیدی که به ۹۸ داره سه هیچ از تو جلوتره!!!
عقب نمون... پشیمونی سخته
هدفتم این باشه که جلو خودم شرمنده نشم نه کسی دیگه!!
امیدوارم سال بعد مصاحبتو تو سایت بزنی!!

----------


## Dr_ali.omp

رقابت همیشه شدیده ...رتبه خوب اوردن هم هیچوقت اسون نبوده برای هیچکس...ولی اگ شیوه و منابعت درست باشه و تلاشتو کنی میتونی موفق بشی....اینکه رتبه زیر پونصد نمیشه اورد و نظام جدیدا فقط اسمشون میاد و چیزای اینچنینی فقط شایعات الکی و بی اساسن....نگران این چیزا نباش با یه برنامع اصولی و توجه نکردن به شایعات برو جلو...این هشت نه ماه دوران طلاییه مخصوصا از عید به بعد ک خیلیا کم میارن...پاییز و زمستون درسا رو تقریبا تموم کن ک بعد عید مرور و جمع بندی خوبی داشته باشی...باتوجه ب اینکه سابقه کنکور هم داری کارت راحتتره قطعا...موفق باشی

----------


## Gladiolus

چه ربطی داره سوالا اسون بود درصدا رفت بالا 
ممکنه امسال سخت بدن باز بکشه پایین درصدا
شما نهایت تلاشتو بکن فقط 
بالاخره موندی پشت کنکور درس نخونی چ کنی پس

----------


## hamed70t

دوست عزیز شما آسونی سوالاتم در نظر بگیر ، امسال کنکور آسون بوده که درصدا اینطوری شده  ؛ بدون شک الان شروع کنی و با انگیزه و با هدف بخونی و محکم قدم برداری صد در صد قبولی ؛ منم امسال کنکور قدیم میدم ؛ شرایط سخته ولی ما از شرایط سخت قوی تر باید باشیم

----------


## Ordijahannam

بستگی به خودت داره!اگه فک میکنی و ایمان داری که قبول میشی پس میشی اگه فک میکنی نمیشی پس نمیشی.این قدیم و جدید و بقیه بهونه ها هم هیج تاثیری ندارن

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*


سلام

اصلا این طوری نباید فکر کنید. کی گفته رتبه 500 شدن محاله و احتمالش برای شما یا هرکسی متمایل به صفره.

اصولا شما به درصد نگاه نکنید، مهم تراز هست که رقابت و نمره واقعی رو نشون می ده.

باید حداکثر تلاش تون رو بکنید با بهترین برنامه ریزی شخصی و منابع خوب بازار و تاکید می کنم ساعت مطالعه بالا یعنی دیگه 8 ساعت رو داشته باشید در روز. تلاش کنید تلاش کنید تلاش کنید. امید تون رو هم از دست ندید.

حتما می تونید رتبه برتر امسال باشید. این راهی هست که در پیش دارید بله سخت هم هست ولی شما ازش سخت تر باش.

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش ی جمله بگم سال 94 من ب صورت ازمایشی سر جلسه بودم ..شاید سخت ترین کنکور دهه90بود بخدا انقدا دیدم خونه دماغ شدن...باورکن با 30 40 تخصصی 50 60عمومی دندون میاوردن تو منطقه سه....الان چرا بنظرت درصدا رفته بالا؟سوالات اسون بود همین کنکور 98قدیم اسون ترین کنکور این دهه بود بخدا قسم میگم...جز درس ریاضی همش اسون بود...اسون نسبتی میگما ...طبیعیه خب...بخوان عین 95 سوال بدن باز میانگینا میشه همون ...تو فک نکن بچه ها پروزا کردن  سوالا اسون بود...برو تاریخ کنکور بررسی کن بیا از سایت کانون گا کن مثال کنکور90با 94قیاس کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

برفرض تو فکر کن یک از مهر سال 97 شروع کرده ب خوندن یکی از عید 97 یا تابستون  اولی خب بیشتر تلاش کرده تست زده دومی  کمتر ازاون اما وقتی تستا اسون باشن اینا فرق زیادی باهم ندارن برفرض امسال  70درصد تستا اسون میشن خب وقتی هر دو خونده باشن وچون تستا اسونه تفاوتی ایجاد نمیشه همین باعث شدید شدن رقابت شده

----------


## NiNi

*سلام.

ببین من خودم تا یه مدت پیش همش تاپیکِ ** ناله میزدم 

بچه ها هم از قبول شده ها بگیر تا آدمای مثل خودم با منطق برام مینوشتن که خزعبلات میگم و کار نشد نداره.

ولی من چون عذاب وجدان و افسردگی و استرس و کلی فکرهای مسخره ‌نگرانی های بیجا رو ترکیبی داشتم(انگار یه سد بود برای پذیرش حقایق و امیدواری)، قبول نمیکردم حرفشونو.

هر راهی میگفتن یه نه و نمیشه و نمیتونم و غیرممکنه میاوردم. امسال هم میگذره،چه انگیزه داشته باشی و بخونی چه وا بدی 

حرفای هیچکس هم تأثیری نداره و نهایتاً تصمیمات خودت تعیین کننده نتیجه است. راه موفقیت تلاش عه. نهایت تلاش بدون فکر به نتیجه چون به هر حال باید کنکور بدی.

میتونی نخونی و همین ۶۰۰۰ رو هم امسال نیاری، میتونی بخونی و به خدا توکل کنی. سخت باشه کنکور برای همه سخته،آسون باشه برای همه آسونه.

من نمیفهمم چه کاریه همه می‌رن دنبال درصدها و رتبه ها و تخمین و این چرت و پرتا. هیچ چیز صد در صد نیست! تنها چیز مطمئن زمانی عه که در اختیار داری برای تلاش.

ازش استفاده کن و به نتیجه فکر نکن.

اینو به خودم و بقیه هم میگم*

----------


## Alikashi

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*


پاسخ شما رو به حضرت حافظ ارجاع می دم:

راهی بزن که آهی بر ساز آن توان زد /// شعری بخوان که با او رطل گران توان زد

----------


## hamed_habibi

واسه زیر 500شدن حتما نباید ریاضی فیزیک 70بزنی با زیست شیمی میتونی جبران کنی حتی اکگر اونارو 40بزنی برو سایت گزینه دو ببین

----------


## Maja7080

> واسه زیر 500شدن حتما نباید ریاضی فیزیک 70بزنی با زیست شیمی میتونی جبران کنی حتی اکگر اونارو 40بزنی برو سایت گزینه دو ببین


دلیلش اینه که کنکور ۹۸ فیزیک و ریاضی نسبت به زیست و شیمی سخت تر بودن،در واقع زیست و شیمی اسون بود.اگه سال بعد شیمی و زیست رو سخت بدن و ریاضی و فیزیک رو اسون،اونی که زیاد به ریاضی و فیزیک توجه نکرده ضرر میکنه،مثلا سال ۹۶ ریاضی اسون بود درصدای ریاضی اکثر بچه ها متوسط یا متوسط رو به بالا بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دلیلش اینه که کنکور ۹۸ فیزیک و ریاضی نسبت به زیست و شیمی سخت تر بودن،در واقع زیست و شیمی اسون بود.اگه سال بعد شیمی و زیست رو سخت بدن و ریاضی و فیزیک رو اسون،اونی که زیاد به ریاضی و فیزیک توجه نکرده ضرر میکنه،مثلا سال ۹۶ ریاضی اسون بود درصدای ریاضی اکثر بچه ها متوسط یا متوسط رو به بالا بود


​این درسته اما تو همین انجمن هم بازهمون سال 96با درصد ریاضی فیزیک 40 رتبه 300اوردن...

----------


## Rainbow7

سلام منم مثل تو فکر میکردم ولی بچه ها درست میگن خب به نظرتو چون به نظر تو نمیشه دیگه نخونی و بزاری کنار خب چرا پشت کنکور وایسادی همه میگن سوالای امسال راحت بوده ودرصدها بالاس وتو هم میتونی بزنی تا اردیبهشت اینا بکوب بخون بامرور زیاد وتست زیاد بعد کنکور 98 رو حل کن ببین چه درصدی میزنی

----------


## -Sara-

شما باید خودتون تصمیم بگیرید که میشه یا نه
درس خوندن و تلاش کردن اخرش موجب حسرت و پشیمونی نمیشه حتی اگه نتیجه مورد نظر کسب نشه..
روی درستون تمرکز کنید و به درصد و رتبه فکر نکنید .
موفق باشید

----------


## _Mammad_

میتونی بگی نمیشه و هیچکاری نکنی آخرشم بعد کنکور میگی کاش میخوندم یک سال وقت داشتم
یا هم تمام توانتو بزاری و عملیش کنی حداقل بعدا حسرت نمیخوری کاش اونسال خونده بودم

----------


## javanekonkori

> سلام شما وقتی تو 50 روز از پایه صفر 6 هزار شدی توی 9 ماه انشاءالله پزشکی تهران میارین ،  بله اقای مرتضایی از رتبه 240هزار کشوری سال بعدش پزشکی گناباد اوردن ، این یعنی امید، امید داشته میتونه تغییر بده و تغییر داده ، بزارین یه جمله بگم به عنوان حسن ختام در مورد تمام پست هایای اینچنینی ، هیچ وقت امیدتون رو از دست ندید و نهایت تلاش خودتون رو انجام بدید ، این تنها وظیفه ماست ،"ما بنده وظیفه ایم نه نتیجه "وظیفه خودمون رو انجام بدیم و نتیجه رو بسپاریم دست خدا مطمئنن زیبا ترین اتفاق برامون میفته


این مرتضایی که گفتی کیه دقیقا ؟ مصاحبه ای ازش جایی هست بخونیم ؟

----------


## V_buqs

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*



سلام 

کنکور 98 رو بیخیال شو یه استثنا بود 

چون نظام جدید سال اول بود و کنکوری از سال قبل نداشته ن.جدید 

از 99 به    بعد دیگه همه چی  درست میشه و مثل امسال رتبه ها    بهم نمیریزه 

خیالت راحت

----------


## hamed_habibi

> این مرتضایی که گفتی کیه دقیقا ؟ مصاحبه ای ازش جایی هست بخونیم ؟


​مرتضایی مهدی حسنی حسینی البته از 70هزار شدن هزار

----------


## WickedSick

سلام و وقت بخیر.
نمیدونم شما پست قبلی من رو دیدین یا نه, به هر حال اگه ندیدین بفرمایین خدمتتون. کامل همه چیزو شرح دادم. و اینکه دوستان هم گفتن رتبه برتر کنکوری نظام قدیم امسال کم نبوده!
 سعی میکنم جامع تر واستون توضیح بدم که بهتر انتخاب کنین. تمام #فاکتور ها و موارد رو براتون دونه دونه شرح میدم, و آخرشم یه رفع ابهام کلی میکنم.


ببینین شما برای انتخاب بین نظام ها چندین فاکتور رو باید دخالت بدید.

⬅️1) منابع: منابع برای نظام قدیم, سخت پیدا میشن چون تولید نمیشن دیگه. از طرفی منابع نظام جدید هم برخلاف نظام قدیم, تضمین شده نیستن.
به هر حال اولین سالیه که کنکور برگذار میشه برای نظام جدید ها, پس منابع اونا به اندازه نظام قدیم تضمین شده نیستند.

⬅️2) آشنایی با مطالب: شما اگر که نظام قدیم هستید, روی مطالب نظام جدید اشراف چندان زیادی نخواهید داشت. برخی درس ها مشترکن ولی برخی مثل زیست تفاوت نسبتا زیادی دارن. حالا این شمایید که این فاکتور رو هم باید لحاظ کنین. آیا واقعا میتونین با این تفاوتهای جزئی یا کلی بسازید, یا نمیتونید.

⬅️3) دشواری مطالب: در کل نظام جدید, در بعضی دروس ساده تر و در برخی دروس سخت تر هست. مثلا درسی مثل شیمی, حفظیات به مراتب بیشتری داره توی نظام جدید, نسبت به نظام قدیم. از طرفی دیگه زیست شاید برخی مطالب رو نداشته باشه, ولی سختی های خاص خودش رو هم برای درس و هم بابت کلمات جدید و ناآشناش برای نظام قدیما داره.

✅در نهایت, تصمیم با خودتونه. باید همه فاکتور هارو دخالت بدید و تصمیم نهاییتون رو بگیرید. 
از طرفی منابع قدیم بهتر نمیشن ولی از طرفی اگر که اونایی که بنده ذکر کردم رو استفاده کنین, تضمین بیشتری دارند نسبت به منابع جدید که فقط توی یک بار کنکور استفاده شدند.

✅توصیه من در کل برای یه نظام قدیم, اینه که اگر که یک پایه و یه دید کلی حتی به اندازه 10 درصد اشراف روی مطالب نظام قدیم داره, همون نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنه. اگر که واقعا صفر هستش و کاملا نا آشناس, نظام جدید احتمالا گزینه بهتری هست.

حرف آخر هم, پایان دادن به یه شایعه در مورد کنکور امساله.
نکته اول رو ذکر کنم, که خیلی از دوستان میگفت چون که اکثر رتبه برتر ها اکثرا نظام جدید بودن, پس در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شده!
در حالی که توجه کنین, "هر ساله اکثر رتبه های برتر از افرادی هستش که سال اول کنکورشون هست. و نه افرادی که پشت کنکور موندن"
پس این یه مسئله کاملا طبیعیه.
مورد دوم سختی سوالاته که خیلی ها میگفتن نظام جدید ساده تر بوده نسبت به قدیم.
اولا اینکه هر ساده تر بودنی منفعت نداره! نمونه اش کنکور 96.
میدونین که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
از طرفی هم میدونین که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.

خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واستون توضیح بدم.
یه کنکور مثل کنکور 97 رو در نظر بگیریم که کنکور خوبی بود.
به این شکله:
40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.

الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
در واقع ملاک تفکیک این سه دامنه رتبه, جواب دادن یا ندادن این دسته سوالاته.
حالا امسال به اشتباه سنجش میاد سوالات متوسط **رو به تعداد کمتری طرح میکنه و بیشتر طیف سوالا به سمت "ساده" میرن.
خب, چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آ تفکیک بندی و فیلترینگ بین گروه دانش آموزای ضعیف و متوسط کاملا به هم میریزه و ضعیف عمل میکنه. عین یه 3 تا قیف که اول 3 تا اندازه متفاوت دارن. ولی بعد یه مدت فقط آخری متفاوته و اون دوتا عملا یکی هستن. پس اون دوتا قیف عین هم فیلتر میکنن!

و اینجوره که دو دسته متوسط و ضعیف با هم قاطی میشن. درصدای نجومی ولی رتبه های بسیار عجیب.

در حالی که رتبه های قوی وضعشون نسبتا خوبه. درصدا با رتبه میخونن.

----------


## V_buqs

> ​مرتضایی مهدی حسنی حسینی البته از 70هزار شدن هزار


کارنامه دوران مدرسه و درصد های کنکورش موجوده؟ اگه دارین بفرستینش

----------


## hamed_habibi

> کارنامه دوران مدرسه و درصد های کنکورش موجوده؟ اگه دارین بفرستینش


تو یکی از پستا گذاشتم تو انجمن..الان ندارم همون اونو هم مهدی حسینی درکل همین اقای حسینی خیلی بهترن کل منابع و کارنامه هاشون گذاشتن رو پیج میتونی بری ببینی

----------


## M.javaddd

صد در صد میشه اصلا شک نکن...الان توی بحران فکری هستی که چند روز درس کمتر خوندی و یا کارنامه ها رو دیدی که طبیعیه، ولی خیلی زود قضیه رو جمع کن و دوباره استارت بزن...شک نکن که میشه...من خودم نظام قدیمم و کف خواسته ام زیر ۲۰۰ هست....

----------


## nafas78

> سلام 
> 
> کنکور 98 رو بیخیال شو یه استثنا بود 
> 
> چون نظام جدید سال اول بود و کنکوری از سال قبل نداشته ن.جدید 
> 
> از 99 به    بعد دیگه همه چی  درست میشه و مثل امسال رتبه ها    بهم نمیریزه 
> 
> خیالت راحت


معلوم نیس شاید این اسثنا بازم تکرار بشه.اینا خواستن با این کارشون تعداد پشت کنکوریای نظام قدیم خیلیی کم تر بشه که حدودا هم به خواسته شون رسیدن چون نظام قدیمیا ديگه هيچ سودی برا هیچ کس ندارن نه کتاب واسشون چاپ میشه و به فروش ميره نه کلاسی واسشون برگزار ميشه نه وقت میذارن واسه آپديت یا تولید دی وی دی برا نظام قدیما از طرفيم طرح و اصلاح دو نوع سوال تو کنکور  و رتبه بندی و تراز بندی اونا سخته و هزینه زیادی براشون در بر داره حقیقت تلخه ولی بعید نیس سال بعدم همین بلا سر نظام قدیما بیاد و فقط اون نظام قدیمای مخ که میانگین هفتاد هشتاد میزنن رشته های تاپو بیارن

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش ب خدا هم توکل کن وتلاش کن سکوت کن بخون تلاش کن

----------


## Alirezad_031

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*


حقیقتا نمیشه گفت. شما تلاشتو بکن توکلت به خدا باشه

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A_Geravand


والا داداش ما که تونستیم و آدمای عجیبی نبودیم ؛ شما هم میتونین
من توی کانون دوستای زیادی داشتم ، شاید شما نشناسین ولی من میشناسم 
خیلی از نظام قدیمی ها تونستن رتبه های خوبی بیارن و منم شاهد این موضوع بودم : رتبه ۴۰۰ کشوری ! ۳۶۰ منطقه ۲ ! ۸۵ منطقه ۳ ! خیلیا بودن ک نظام قدیم بودن و رتبه خوب آوردن امسال


ممنون از وقتی گزاشتید  اول تبریک میگم موفقیتت رو /تصمیم گرفتم بدون ارمانگرایی  تمام تلاشم رو انجام بدم هرچی خدا خواست*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


دوست عزیز شما آسونی سوالاتم در نظر بگیر ، امسال کنکور آسون بوده که درصدا اینطوری شده  ؛ بدون شک الان شروع کنی و با انگیزه و با هدف بخونی و محکم قدم برداری صد در صد قبولی ؛ منم امسال کنکور قدیم میدم ؛ شرایط سخته ولی ما از شرایط سخت قوی تر باید باشیم


ممنون از وقتی گزاشتید  انشا الله بدرخشید واقعا نمونه پشتکار هستید داداش با کاری که دارید برای کنکور می خونید /تصمیم گرفتم بدون ارمانگرایی  تمام تلاشم رو انجام بدم
اشتباهم این بود بجای تغیر وتقویت نقاط ضعفم که ریاضی وزبان است کلا نا امید شدم*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan-


سلام

اصلا این طوری نباید فکر کنید. کی گفته رتبه 500 شدن محاله و احتمالش برای شما یا هرکسی متمایل به صفره.

اصولا شما به درصد نگاه نکنید، مهم تراز هست که رقابت و نمره واقعی رو نشون می ده.

باید حداکثر تلاش تون رو بکنید با بهترین برنامه ریزی شخصی و منابع خوب بازار و تاکید می کنم ساعت مطالعه بالا یعنی دیگه 8 ساعت رو داشته باشید در روز. تلاش کنید تلاش کنید تلاش کنید. امید تون رو هم از دست ندید.

حتما می تونید رتبه برتر امسال باشید. این راهی هست که در پیش دارید بله سخت هم هست ولی شما ازش سخت تر باش.


ممنون از وقتی گزاشتید /تصمیم گرفتم بدون ارمانگرایی  تمام تلاشم رو انجام بدم
اشتباهم این بود بجای تغیر وتقویت نقاط ضعفم که ریاضی وزبان است کلا نا امید شدم*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


سلام و وقت بخیر.
نمیدونم شما پست قبلی من رو دیدین یا نه, به هر حال اگه ندیدین بفرمایین خدمتتون. کامل همه چیزو شرح دادم. و اینکه دوستان هم گفتن رتبه برتر کنکوری نظام قدیم امسال کم نبوده!
 سعی میکنم جامع تر واستون توضیح بدم که بهتر انتخاب کنین. تمام #فاکتور ها و موارد رو براتون دونه دونه شرح میدم, و آخرشم یه رفع ابهام کلی میکنم.


ببینین شما برای انتخاب بین نظام ها چندین فاکتور رو باید دخالت بدید.

⬅️1) منابع: منابع برای نظام قدیم, سخت پیدا میشن چون تولید نمیشن دیگه. از طرفی منابع نظام جدید هم برخلاف نظام قدیم, تضمین شده نیستن.
به هر حال اولین سالیه که کنکور برگذار میشه برای نظام جدید ها, پس منابع اونا به اندازه نظام قدیم تضمین شده نیستند.

⬅️2) آشنایی با مطالب: شما اگر که نظام قدیم هستید, روی مطالب نظام جدید اشراف چندان زیادی نخواهید داشت. برخی درس ها مشترکن ولی برخی مثل زیست تفاوت نسبتا زیادی دارن. حالا این شمایید که این فاکتور رو هم باید لحاظ کنین. آیا واقعا میتونین با این تفاوتهای جزئی یا کلی بسازید, یا نمیتونید.

⬅️3) دشواری مطالب: در کل نظام جدید, در بعضی دروس ساده تر و در برخی دروس سخت تر هست. مثلا درسی مثل شیمی, حفظیات به مراتب بیشتری داره توی نظام جدید, نسبت به نظام قدیم. از طرفی دیگه زیست شاید برخی مطالب رو نداشته باشه, ولی سختی های خاص خودش رو هم برای درس و هم بابت کلمات جدید و ناآشناش برای نظام قدیما داره.

✅در نهایت, تصمیم با خودتونه. باید همه فاکتور هارو دخالت بدید و تصمیم نهاییتون رو بگیرید. 
از طرفی منابع قدیم بهتر نمیشن ولی از طرفی اگر که اونایی که بنده ذکر کردم رو استفاده کنین, تضمین بیشتری دارند نسبت به منابع جدید که فقط توی یک بار کنکور استفاده شدند.

✅توصیه من در کل برای یه نظام قدیم, اینه که اگر که یک پایه و یه دید کلی حتی به اندازه 10 درصد اشراف روی مطالب نظام قدیم داره, همون نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنه. اگر که واقعا صفر هستش و کاملا نا آشناس, نظام جدید احتمالا گزینه بهتری هست.

حرف آخر هم, پایان دادن به یه شایعه در مورد کنکور امساله.
نکته اول رو ذکر کنم, که خیلی از دوستان میگفت چون که اکثر رتبه برتر ها اکثرا نظام جدید بودن, پس در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شده!
در حالی که توجه کنین, "هر ساله اکثر رتبه های برتر از افرادی هستش که سال اول کنکورشون هست. و نه افرادی که پشت کنکور موندن"
پس این یه مسئله کاملا طبیعیه.
مورد دوم سختی سوالاته که خیلی ها میگفتن نظام جدید ساده تر بوده نسبت به قدیم.
اولا اینکه هر ساده تر بودنی منفعت نداره! نمونه اش کنکور 96.
میدونین که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
از طرفی هم میدونین که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.

خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واستون توضیح بدم.
یه کنکور مثل کنکور 97 رو در نظر بگیریم که کنکور خوبی بود.
به این شکله:
40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.

الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
در واقع ملاک تفکیک این سه دامنه رتبه, جواب دادن یا ندادن این دسته سوالاته.
حالا امسال به اشتباه سنجش میاد سوالات متوسط **رو به تعداد کمتری طرح میکنه و بیشتر طیف سوالا به سمت "ساده" میرن.
خب, چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آ تفکیک بندی و فیلترینگ بین گروه دانش آموزای ضعیف و متوسط کاملا به هم میریزه و ضعیف عمل میکنه. عین یه 3 تا قیف که اول 3 تا اندازه متفاوت دارن. ولی بعد یه مدت فقط آخری متفاوته و اون دوتا عملا یکی هستن. پس اون دوتا قیف عین هم فیلتر میکنن!

و اینجوره که دو دسته متوسط و ضعیف با هم قاطی میشن. درصدای نجومی ولی رتبه های بسیار عجیب.

در حالی که رتبه های قوی وضعشون نسبتا خوبه. درصدا با رتبه میخونن.


ممنون از وقتی گزاشتید تصمیم دارم همون نظام قدیم شرکت کنم 
//تصمیم گرفتم بدون ارمانگرایی  تمام تلاشم رو انجام بدم
اشتباهم این بود بجای تغیر وتقویت نقاط ضعفم که ریاضی وزبان است کلا نا امید شدم 
*

----------


## Aryan-

> *
> ممنون از وقتی گزاشتید /تصمیم گرفتم بدون ارمانگرایی  تمام تلاشم رو انجام بدم
> اشتباهم این بود بجای تغیر وتقویت نقاط ضعفم که ریاضی وزبان است کلا نا امید شدم*


آفرین....

واقعا خوشحال می شم که چنین روحیه ای رو در شما می بینم.

انشاالله حالا که خواستید با تلاش می تونید. :Yahoo (99): 

موفق باشید. درود دوباره بر شما

----------


## ali13791379

من امسال با این درصدا 

زیست 80
فیزیک 75
ریاضی 35
شیمی 60
ادبیات 54
عربی 60
دینی 84
زبان60
رتبم شد  4000 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (42):  منطقه 2 نظام قدیم خدا میدونه سال دیگه چه خبره

----------


## Amsterdam

نا امیدی سراغ همه ممکنه بیاد ی چیزی مثل حال بد و افسردگیه ک ی دفعه پیش میاد بی هیچ دلیلی...یکم میری تو خودت گریه میکنی و کلن بستع ب خود طرف کاری ک حالشو خوب میکنه انجام میده و رفع میشه 
ولی ی چیزی هس...اینکه با افردا منفی بگردی چیزای غمگین ببینی اهنگ غمگین گوش بدی ب نقاط ضعفت توجه کنی ناشکری کنی همه اینا باعث میشه افسرده بشی 
این فرقش با قبلی اینه ک خودت باعثش شدی...خودت باعث شدی ک افسردع شی 
نا امیدی رم همینجور تصور کن 
شایعات رو گوش بدی...زیر 500 امکان نداره بیاری...رقابتا سنگینه...نمیتونی...درس خوندن سخته...سوالها اسونه یا سخته یا فلانه...زمان کمه و هزاررر تا چیز دگ 
شاید نصف بیشتر اینا درست باشن 
ولی خب کاریش نمیشه کرد
کاری ک تو میتونی انجام بدی اینه ک از همه اینا دور شی 
اگ دور نشی و بهشون توجه کنی و هرروز برا خودت بزرگشون کنی تهش اینه ک واقعی میشن و برات اتفاق میفتن ! 
از همه اینا دور شو بشین با قدرت بخون 
یکی از دوستای من امسال برای بار پنجم میخاد کنکور نظام قدیم بده چون میگه عاشق پزشکیه...خودم تو اراده این بنده خدا موندم...تو ک چیزی ازش کم نداری داری ؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> معلوم نیس شاید این اسثنا بازم تکرار بشه.اینا خواستن با این کارشون تعداد پشت کنکوریای نظام قدیم خیلیی کم تر بشه که حدودا هم به خواسته شون رسیدن چون نظام قدیمیا ديگه هيچ سودی برا هیچ کس ندارن نه کتاب واسشون چاپ میشه و به فروش ميره نه کلاسی واسشون برگزار ميشه نه وقت میذارن واسه آپديت یا تولید دی وی دی برا نظام قدیما از طرفيم طرح و اصلاح دو نوع سوال تو کنکور  و رتبه بندی و تراز بندی اونا سخته و هزینه زیادی براشون در بر داره حقیقت تلخه ولی بعید نیس سال بعدم همین بلا سر نظام قدیما بیاد و فقط اون نظام قدیمای مخ که میانگین هفتاد هشتاد میزنن رشته های تاپو بیارن





حتی 1 داوطلب ن.قدیم هم بمونه  سازمان موظف هست عدالتو برقرار کنه 

تو مصاحبه با مسوولش گفت امسال سوالات به مراتب سخت تر و دشوار تر طرح میشه 


سال 83 هم یه بار نظام عوض شد (ترمی واحدی به سال واحدی) همون کنکورش به شدت آبکی بود در حدی که متن کتابو آشنا بودی رشته خوبی میاوردی ولی از 84 به بعدش یهو سخت و مفهومی شد  :Yahoo (4):  


نظام قدیمایی که تغییر نظام میدن به نظام جدید به شدت ضرر میکنن این خط _ اینم نشون |   :Yahoo (4):  

(این پست بعد از برگذاری کنکور بالا میارمش ببینیم به حرفم میرسیم یا نه  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## nafas78

> حتی 1 داوطلب ن.قدیم هم بمونه  سازمان موظف هست عدالتو برقرار کنه 
> 
> تو مصاحبه با مسوولش گفت امسال سوالات به مراتب سخت تر و دشوار تر طرح میشه 
> 
> 
> سال 83 هم یه بار نظام عوض شد (ترمی واحدی به سال واحدی) همون کنکورش به شدت آبکی بود در حدی که متن کتابو آشنا بودی رشته خوبی میاوردی ولی از 84 به بعدش یهو سخت و مفهومی شد  
> 
> 
> نظام قدیمایی که تغییر نظام میدن به نظام جدید به شدت ضرر میکنن این خط _ اینم نشون |   
> ...


امسال نه اینکه عدالت به نحو احسن برگزار شد علاوه بر اینکه حجم کتابای نظام جدیدا خیلی از ما کمتر بود و سطح سوالای کنکورشون بی نهایت آسون تر از ما بود تراز دهی مشترک نظام قدیما رو ديگه رسما نابود کرد.یکی از دوستاي من روزانه چهار پنج ساعت بیشتر مطالعه نداشت تو کنکور میانگین درسا رو پنجاه شصت درصد زده بود بعد ماها با این همه مطالعه و تست زدن نتونستیم حتی پردیس شهرای دورم قبول بشیم ديگه ظلم بیشتر از این که تو با میانگین درصدایی که امسال زدی میتونستی پارسال سراسری رشته ای رو که میخوایو بياري امسال پردیسشم قبول نشدی هیچ تضمینیم وجود نداره که سال بعد بازم همين اتفاق نیفته چون نظام قدیما ديگه هيچ سودی واسه مافیای کنکور ندارن فقط کسایی باید دلشون کمی قرص باشه سال بعد قبول میشن که درسا رو میانگین هفتاد هشتاد بزنن

----------


## Django

*نه نمیتونه بیاره. حالا میخوای چیکار کنی؟!*

----------


## hamed_duty

> *سلام واقعیتش می خواستم تاپیک نزنم وخودم یک طوری باهاش کنار بیام ولی دیدم کلا افت کردم واین هفته  نمی تونم بخونم  از اول مهر شروع کرده بودم  یک مسئله ای افتاده تو ذهنم که میگه دیگه رتبه زیر 500 که هیچ1000 شدن هم محال شده برای پشت کنکوری وباید همین امسالی می رفتی پیرا پزشکی والانه هرچی هم تلاش کنی دیگه نمی تونه ریاضی وفیزیک ات رو بالای 60 بیاری وسایر دروس بالای 70-80 /
> 
> اگه خودتون هم درصد های امسال رو نگاه کنید متوجه می شوید که درصد بالای 70 زیست که قبلا عالی بود الانه بیشتر رتبه های امسال بالای 80-90 بودند وسایر دروس هم به همین شکل بخصوص ریاضی وفیزیک که خیلی راحت شده کارشون 
> /خیلی از کاربر های اینجا میان الکی انگیزه میدند که حتی 100 هزار وپایه صفر هم می تونه پزشکی رو بیاره و.. ولی من با حدود رتبه  6.000 که بخاطر  انگلیسی  0   وشرایط بد روز کنکورم که باعث شد این رتبه خراب رو بیارم  هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم الانه که بخوام شروع کنم از دوباره موضوع انتخاب نظام برام تموم شده است که همون نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت می کنم وشکی در این مسئله ندارم ولی این مسئله که رقابت به شدت بالا رفته [/* 
> 
> /بطوری که درصدی که کنکور 97 زیر 1000 بود کنکور 98 بالای 2000-3000 شده بود 
> *احتمال زیر 500 متمایل به صفر شده برای نظام قدیم وممکنه 99 حتی بد تر بشه اصلا انگیزه ای برام نمونده که بخوام تلاش کنم انگار شکست رو از پیش قبول کردم  بنظرتون چکار کنم که هم انگیزه بگیرم وهم بتونم رتبه ی زیر 500 منظقه 3 رو کسب کنم*


بله که میشه :Yahoo (4): ) چرا نشهههه؟ این دلایلی که گفتی برای نشدن کافی نیست :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (31): همین دلایل برای همه دانش آموزانی که نظام قدیم شرکت میکنن هست..چرا اونا میتونن رتبه زیر بیست بیارن حتی اگه 15 نفر باشن؟

واقعیتش نمیوام ماجرایی که برا خودم پیش اومده رو تعریف کنم..وضعم برای کنکور 98 خیلی خوب بود طوری که به تک رقمی منطقه 3 فکر میکردم تا کی؟خرداد 98....اینجا دیگه کاملا ورق برگشت...استرس مهمترین عاملش بود.ولی سرمنشا استرس برمیگشت به اینکه نتونستم طبق برنامه خودم پیش برم و چسبیدم به حرفای کلیشه ای و اجرا کردن 3 روز ی بار و این چیزا :Yahoo (2):   اینا خوب بود ولی من در کنار اینا ی برنامه دیگه داشتم که قلمچی رفتن مانعشون شد بعد عید...حالا اینکه منم از دست دادم و کامل از عرش به فرش رسیدم و موندیم پشت هم من هم شما...حالا ی راه جلومونه که باید طی کنیم بازم.رقابت درسته سنگینه ولی پیشرفتم تو رقابته خب...دو نفر وختی میدوعن زمانی پیشرفت میکنن اون 2 نفر که با هم ریب باشن خب..وختی من تو خونه برا خودم بدوعم هیشکی نباشه چ دلیلی برا پیشرفت کردن وجود داره؟...رقابت هست ولی رقابت رو بذاریم عاملی و محرکی برای پیظرفت خودمون..اینم باید بدونیم هیچ چیزی کم نداریم.هیچ چیززززززززیییییییی...این چیزی که میگم (نه پوله نه تیپه نه سایر چیزای مزخرف)..تلاشه که حتی میتونیم بیشتر از بقیه داشته باشیم..بعضیا باهوش ترن 10 ساعته نفر اول میشن..خب حداقل قوه تلاش تو ما نهفتس 15 ساعته بهش برسیم.چرا ازش استفاده نکنیم؟

باور کن با تلاش کردن و سمج بودن و مصر بودن تو ی کاری محاله نتیجه نده...صبر میخواد اونم از جنس ایوبش...همین اول کار رو صبرت کار کن...قشنگ برنامه بچین عین این مربیای فوتبال برای تمام بازه هایی که قراره طی بشه که ی چراغ قوه ، فانوسی از قبل برده باشی برا این تیره راه...


ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم.راستش ترجیح میدم زیاد حرف نزنم.ولی اینو دیگه اصلا دلم نیومد چیزی راجبش نگم

موفق باشی برادر.باز چیزی بود در خدمتیم :Yahoo (4): )))))))))

----------


## VENOM.M

> من امسال با این درصدا 
> 
> زیست 80
> فیزیک 75
> ریاضی 35
> شیمی 60
> ادبیات 54
> عربی 60
> دینی 84
> ...


رتبه تو رو ریاضی خراب کرد

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_duty


بله که میشه) چرا نشهههه؟ این دلایلی که گفتی برای نشدن کافی نیستهمین دلایل برای همه دانش آموزانی که نظام قدیم شرکت میکنن هست..چرا اونا میتونن رتبه زیر بیست بیارن حتی اگه 15 نفر باشن؟

واقعیتش نمیوام ماجرایی که برا خودم پیش اومده رو تعریف کنم..وضعم برای کنکور 98 خیلی خوب بود طوری که به تک رقمی منطقه 3 فکر میکردم تا کی؟خرداد 98....اینجا دیگه کاملا ورق برگشت...استرس مهمترین عاملش بود.ولی سرمنشا استرس برمیگشت به اینکه نتونستم طبق برنامه خودم پیش برم و چسبیدم به حرفای کلیشه ای و اجرا کردن 3 روز ی بار و این چیزا  اینا خوب بود ولی من در کنار اینا ی برنامه دیگه داشتم که قلمچی رفتن مانعشون شد بعد عید...حالا اینکه منم از دست دادم و کامل از عرش به فرش رسیدم و موندیم پشت هم من هم شما...حالا ی راه جلومونه که باید طی کنیم بازم.رقابت درسته سنگینه ولی پیشرفتم تو رقابته خب...دو نفر وختی میدوعن زمانی پیشرفت میکنن اون 2 نفر که با هم ریب باشن خب..وختی من تو خونه برا خودم بدوعم هیشکی نباشه چ دلیلی برا پیشرفت کردن وجود داره؟...رقابت هست ولی رقابت رو بذاریم عاملی و محرکی برای پیظرفت خودمون..اینم باید بدونیم هیچ چیزی کم نداریم.هیچ چیززززززززیییییییی...این چیزی که میگم (نه پوله نه تیپه نه سایر چیزای مزخرف)..تلاشه که حتی میتونیم بیشتر از بقیه داشته باشیم..بعضیا باهوش ترن 10 ساعته نفر اول میشن..خب حداقل قوه تلاش تو ما نهفتس 15 ساعته بهش برسیم.چرا ازش استفاده نکنیم؟

باور کن با تلاش کردن و سمج بودن و مصر بودن تو ی کاری محاله نتیجه نده...صبر میخواد اونم از جنس ایوبش...همین اول کار رو صبرت کار کن...قشنگ برنامه بچین عین این مربیای فوتبال برای تمام بازه هایی که قراره طی بشه که ی چراغ قوه ، فانوسی از قبل برده باشی برا این تیره راه...


ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم.راستش ترجیح میدم زیاد حرف نزنم.ولی اینو دیگه اصلا دلم نیومد چیزی راجبش نگم

موفق باشی برادر.باز چیزی بود در خدمتیم)))))))))


افتخار دادی حامد جان ممنون از وقتی که برای نوشتن گزاشتی 
شرمنده اینو میگم والا یکی از نا امیدی هام همین قبول نشدن شما وبسیار افرادی دیگری که می شناختم چه انجمن ومجازی  وچه حقیقی بوده وهست ولی چه می شود کرد انشا الله امسالی اسمت رو تو تلویزیون به عنوان رتبه برتر بشنویم 
گفتم گور بابای این کنکور مسخره 98 از نو برای 99 می خونم تو خونه هم دیدم زیاد به این حاشیه ها فکر میکنم از این هفته می رم کتاب خونه خصوصی -موفق باشی داداش*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> رتبه تو رو ریاضی خراب کرد


یکی تو همین انجمن امیر مسعود جعفری فقط زیست ادبیات دینی بهتر از شما زد فیزیکش 40زده بقیه عین شما رتبه ش شده 864منطقه دو اینجا معجزه زیست ادبیات میشه فهمید مجموع ریاضی فیزیک شما شده 110 اون روهم 90زده ریاضی 50فیزیک 40 شیمی 65 زده  زیست رو 92 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من امسال با این درصدا 
> 
> زیست 80
> فیزیک 75
> ریاضی 35
> شیمی 60
> ادبیات 54
> عربی 60
> دینی 84
> ...

----------


## Masihh

باو من با عمومب ۷۰ تخصصی ۶۰ رتبم شد ۱۰۰۰ پزشکی همدان

----------


## tamanaviki

امسال کنکور نظام جدید فوق العاده سخت میشه مواظب باشین همه تو جدید نچیپین..درضمن هرکیم درست درس بخونه 100 درصد نتیجه میگیره جا اینحرفا برین بخونین

----------


## hamed_habibi

> امسال کنکور نظام جدید فوق العاده سخت میشه مواظب باشین همه تو جدید نچیپین..درضمن هرکیم درست درس بخونه 100 درصد نتیجه میگیره جا اینحرفا برین بخونین


​درحد کنکور95 یا 96میشه ن اونقد سخت

----------


## BARONI

امکاننداررههههههههههههههه  ههههه
من خودم زیست 83 ریاضی 30 شیمی 70 فیزیک 50 زبان 30  ادبیات 40 عربی و دینی 70 2700 اوردم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> امکاننداررههههههههههههههه  ههههه
> من خودم زیست 89 ریاضی 30 شیمی 70 فیزیک 50 زبان 30  ادبیات 60 عربی و دینی 70 2700 اوردم


مصاحبه با رتبه 1797 منطقه 2 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - بهنام حبیبی این اقا از شما کمتر زده شده 2700تازه شما زیت بالای 85زدی یعنی خیلی جلو انداختت بعد اینکه درکل همه رو عین هم زدید ایشون  شده 1700شما شدی 2700؟میشه کارنامه شمارو ببینم...؟منطقه 2بودید دیگه

----------


## Mr.amp98

خب ریاضی و زبانتون تون خیلی پایین بوده و فیزیک هم خوب نزدید
درسته که درصد زیستتون خیلی خوب بوده اما همه بالا میزنن چون کنکور اسون شده

----------


## BARONI

> مصاحبه با رتبه 1797 منطقه 2 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - بهنام حبیبی این اقا از شما کمتر زده شده 2700تازه شما زیت بالای 85زدی یعنی خیلی جلو انداختت بعد اینکه درکل همه رو عین هم زدید ایشون  شده 1700شما شدی 2700؟میشه کارنامه شمارو ببینم...؟منطقه 2بودید دیگه


نه سه

----------


## BARONI

> مصاحبه با رتبه 1797 منطقه 2 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - بهنام حبیبی این اقا از شما کمتر زده شده 2700تازه شما زیت بالای 85زدی یعنی خیلی جلو انداختت بعد اینکه درکل همه رو عین هم زدید ایشون  شده 1700شما شدی 2700؟میشه کارنامه شمارو ببینم...؟منطقه 2بودید دیگه

----------


## BARONI

> مصاحبه با رتبه 1797 منطقه 2 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - بهنام حبیبی این اقا از شما کمتر زده شده 2700تازه شما زیت بالای 85زدی یعنی خیلی جلو انداختت بعد اینکه درکل همه رو عین هم زدید ایشون  شده 1700شما شدی 2700؟میشه کارنامه شمارو ببینم...؟منطقه 2بودید دیگه


من کار با اقای حبیبی ندارم درصداشون اتفاقا همه ی درصدا از من بهتر بودن من با اون شخصی که گفتن 4000 شده کار دارم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من کار با اقای حبیبی ندارم درصداشون اتفاقا همه ی درصدا از من بهتر بودن من با اون شخصی که گفتن 4000 شده کار دارم


​ادبیات ریاضی بهتر زده بودی تموم بودا..مثلا ادبیات 70ریاضی 45 اینا ک با فیزیک روهم 100بشن

----------


## V_buqs

> 



سلام میشه بگین با این کارنامه چی قبول شدین؟ و الان دانشگاه میرید یا پشت کنکوری هستید باز

----------


## BARONI

پشت کنکور اصلا انتخاب رشته نکردم

----------


## V_buqs

> پشت کنکور اصلا انتخاب رشته نکردم



آها میتونین لااقل بگید احتمالا در بهترین شرایط چی قبول  میشدید و در بدترین شرایط چی قبول میشدید؟

----------


## Taj9798

همه چی شدنیه و به نظام قدیم و جدید ربطی نداره تازه منطقه 3 ای و نسبت به بقیه شرایط بهتری داری

----------


## Phenotype_2

ی قانونی نانوشته تو بازی زندگیمون هست ک میگه باورهای ما، یک کران بالا بر دستاوردهای ماست. باورهای سازنده، دستاوردها رو گسترش میدن و باورهای ویرانگر کاهش. The End.

----------


## mahya77

Its all up you
If you believe you can do it 
So nothing matters 
Just focus your job
Get the job done
All the best

----------


## reyhaneh.

سلام میشه بگید چجوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم دوستان؟

----------


## thanks god

> سلام میشه بگید چجوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم دوستان؟


سلام ، با کلیک روی گزینه " ارسال موضوع جدید " در تالار مربوطه

----------


## reyhaneh.

> سلام ، با کلیک روی گزینه " ارسال موضوع جدید " در تالار مربوطه


ممنونم

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> Its all up you
> If you believe you can do it 
> So nothing matters 
> Just focus your job
> Get the job done
> All the best


قوانین و اساسنامه ی انجمن کنکور:

*19-* زبان اصلی این انجمن فارسی است، لطفا در هنگام ارسال مطالب فارسی تایپ کنید .
لازم به یادآوری نیست که زبان اصلی کشور ایران نیز فارسی می باشد.

قوانین:
قوانین و اساسنامه - انجمن کنکور

----------


## mahya77

> الان که نقل گرفتی چی میشه؟ عن خاصی شدم؟  اجازه میدی این افتخاری که بهم دادی رو قاب بگیرم بزنم به دیوار؟
> عن اونیه که می خواد بگه من انگلیسی بلدم. در حالی که الان بچه ی 5 ساله هم توی این کشور 3 تا زبان زنده رو بلده.
> در ضمن یادم نمیاد جایی فحشی داده باشم. اگر هم دادم اون پایین یه علامت خطر هست. می تونی استفاده کنی و گزارش بدی. اگر نیاز به بن باشه حتما بن میشم.
> حاجی هم متاسفانه هنوز دست نداده مشرف بشیم. نگهش دار برای خانواده ی خودت که همچین گل معطری رو تربیت کردن.


آقا معین گل شما الان کارای مهم تری داری بجای این حرفا رو ازمونات تمرکز کن سه خط تایپ کردم همه رو پاک کردم...
فقط خواستم بگم روی طرز فکرت تجدید نظر کن...
موفق باشی

----------

